# 2017 Memories



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

ha ha, I'm bored and I enjoy reading everyone's stories. 

Post your favorite moment(s) with your pup from the past year!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Riot and his sire, Rebel, receiving ribbons for field trials on the same day at the same location. Riot got a reserve JAM in a derby, Rebel got a 1st place in a very tough Qualifying field trial. It was fun to run my dog with Rebel's owner, who is also Riot's breeder, Tom Lane. It was a beautiful sunny day with wonderful weather. It was just so nice to see them both do well that day at the same time. It's fun to look back and see how much of a puppy Riot was then. He was 20 months old I think. Rebel was 3 I think. I learned that Riot is like his sire, really really good one day, then really checked out the next. You just never know what dog you brought that day until you run them.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> ha ha, I'm bored and I enjoy reading everyone's stories.
> 
> Post your favorite moment(s) with your pup from the past year!


So MOP, what's yours?


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

....... .....


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

I'll bite My pup is only 10 months old so I don't have many yet, they are ongoing but so far I have two:

1) The day Miah front footed a 300 yard tough mark I jumped up and cried. I remember saying keep on, keep on, you got it, keep going, keep going, you got it and then boom she stepped on it!!
2) Every day I come home and let her out of the kennel and she goes poops then she comes inside and sits by the e-collar hanging up and doesn't move waiting for me to put it on her. Not much to some and ongoing but it warms my heart to see her wanting to work every day.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

2017 has been a great and tough year at the same time. 

Darcy started limping so her training has been minimized to mostly water work and play bumpers or shorter marks; she also has had several operations and luckily all the tumors have been benign - so while that was tough it ended up good.

Rose after failing two SH tests in 2016 has come back stronger this year and passed 5 for 5 SH tests and her first MH test. 

Belle went thru some hormonal changes this year and kept me on my toes. But she also finished her SH and passed one MH. We were going to endeavor into a Q but she came into heat. After her MH test the judge came and asked me if I ran her into FTs. We'll see what 2018 will bring.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

/Stacey, I remember that with Riot! And that was such a great photo, too.
Lee, that is so cool. Its the most amazing feeling when they do stuff like that, espccially at a young age. Its exhilarating! Ask anyway, I love a dog that has an endless work ethic. I didn't realize our pups were nearly the same age. Shells bells just turned 9 months old. This is my favorite age! Its so fun to see what they are made of and they are like little sponges with training. 

I don't know what my favorite moments were this past year. The dogs have brought me to several places around the US this year and those are some of my best memories. I had a wonderful time in Michigan. We were taking a walk by ourselves around the small town we were staying in. It was me and my dogs and it was a brisk mid September afternoon. The leaves were changing and it was strictly a training vacation so very low key. We found a stray path through fields and they ran ahead while I listened to music. We found a little creek and that crab apples were falling into and the pups would get in the water dunking their heads to get the apples and splashing all around like little knuckleheads. I decided to join in and took my shoes off and played with them like I was a little kid. It was so fun and relaxing and it reminded me of the important things in life.


----------

